# Vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam của Asiana Airlines



## dichvuvisagap.com (7 Tháng năm 2021)

Newyouth Tourism mở bán *vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam*, công văn nhập cảnh, xét nghiệp Covid 19, khách sạn cách ly 14 ngày tại Việt Nam cho chuyên gia, Việt kiều, hồi hương. Mọi thông tin vui lòng liên hệ Viber, Zalo *+84.966.089.350* gặp Ms An






Asiana Airlines (Oz Air) là Hãng Hàng Không hàng đầu của Hàn Quốc (Korea) chuyên khai thác hành trình bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam và quá cảnh tại sân bay Incheon, Seoul, Hàn Quốc. Hành trình bay của Asiana Airlines cho hành trình từ các sân bay của Mỹ như: Los Angeles, New York, Houston, San Francisco, Seattle,… đến sân bay Incheon, Hàn Quốc rồi chuyển tiếp đến sân bay Việt Nam: sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, Sân bay Nội Bài, Sân Bay Đà Nẵng.

Asiana Airlines mở bán *vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam* cho hành khách là chuyên gia, nhà đầu tư, chủ doanh nghiệp, Việt Kiều, hồi hương. Bạn đang gặp khó khăn mua *vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam* thì việc mua vé máy bay của Asiana Airlines là một lựa chọn tuyệt vời.

Newyouth Tourism là công ty du lịch tại TP.Hồ Chí Minh Việt Nam. Chúng tôi chuyên *bán vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam*, đặt phòng khách sạn cách ly y tế, công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam cho chuyên gia nước ngoài. Đến với dịch vụ của công ty chúng tôi quý khách sẽ hoàn toàn hài lòng.

*1.Thông tin về vé máy bay từ Mỹ về Việt Nam của Asiana Airlines như sau:*





*Giấy tờ cần phải cung cấp để mua vé máy bay về Việt Nam*

- Công văn chấp thuận của UBND và Sở Y Tế (chuyên gia nước ngoài)

- Công văn nhập cảnh Việt Nam (chuyên gia nước ngoài)

- Công văn của Ban Chỉ Đạo Quốc Gia Phòng chống Covid 19 (người Việt Nam).

- Kết quả xét nghiệm âm tinh Covid 19 trong 3 ngày gần nhất.

- Phương án cách ly tại Việt Nam

- Xe trung chuyển y tế về đến cơ sở cách ly.



*2.Dịch vụ làm đặt phòng khách sạn cách ly y tế tại Việt Nam*

Khi nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam, mọi người bắt buộc phải cách ly y tế 14 ngày. Bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm, Newyouth Tourism cung cấp dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn cách ly y tế 14 ngày, xe y tế từ sân bay đến khách sạn cách ly và xét nghiệm Covid 19 2-3 lần trong quá trình cách ly

Đối với người Việt Nam, bạn có cơ hội cách ly y tế tại cơ sở cách ly tập trung. Người Việt Nam cách ly y tế tại cơ sở cách ly tập trung sẽ được miễn phí chổ ở, tiền ăn uống bình quân 120.000 đ/người/ngày.

Quý khách có thể tìm hiểu thêm các dịch vụ của công ty chúng tôi:



Bạn muốn mua vé máy bay về Việt Nam, đặt phòng khách sạn cách ly vui lòng liên hệ:

*Chị An – Viber, Zalo +84.988.512.577 – Email: nguyenhanhminhan87@gmail.com

Cô Hạnh – Viber, Zalo +84.903.709.178 – Email: hanhnewyouth@gmail.com*



Bạn có thể liên hệ:

*NEYOUTH TOURISM CO.,LTD*

212/29 Nguyễn Thái Bình, Phường 12, Tân Bình, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Việt Nam

Phone: +84.28.62923422 – 0966.089.350

Email: support@visavietnam.net.vn

Vé máy bay về việt nam,


----------



## dichvuvisagap.com (1 Tháng tám 2021)

vé máy bay về Việt Nam giá rẻ


----------

